# whats better than 2 HD 5870



## commp

just wondered what people thought on whats better than 2 HD 5870 cards in xrossfire mode?


----------



## voyagerfan99

A single 6990 or a GTX 580


----------



## wolfeking

or a single GTX590, or the ROG GTX580 x2.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> or a single GTX590, or the ROG GTX580 x2.



Actually the GTX590 scored lower than the GTX580.

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+590


----------



## wolfeking

but hes asking what will outperform CF 5870, not whats better than a 580. Assuming good drivers (nvidia is good on that), it should be way better than CF 5870.


----------



## commp

Ok thanks for the input i had a option to pay 230 $ for another hd 5870 but i thought for that money plus a lttle i could could a better route


----------



## linkin

$230 is a bit much for a 5870 these days. I reckon you should sell yours and buy a 560Ti or two.


----------



## jonnyp11

linkin said:


> $230 is a bit much for a 5870 these days. I reckon you should sell yours and buy a 560Ti or two.



or maybe the evga 560ti x2


----------

